# Local 3 NY



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm curious if Local 3 will be doing the wiring of the new mosques that the Muslims are wanting to build just a block up from ground zero?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

onecheck said:


> Does anybody know when the next apprenticeship program for Local 3 NY is? There isn't any information on the Local 3 website.


Call the Hall.. They will give you the right answer..


----------



## onecheck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Call the Hall.. They will give you the right answer..


Thanks. I called and was transferred to the committee, but it went to voice mail. I sent a letter today requesting an application for the program. I heard from somebody that the program is given every 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

yea they just held the test today 7/15 for local 3... so its gonna be a bit of a wait... probably for the both of us, if i dont get in of course


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I'm curious if Local 3 will be doing the wiring of the new mosques that the Muslims are wanting to build just a block up from ground zero?


The people are really trying to get that stopped.

But the PC politicians see nothing wrong with it


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> The people are really trying to get that stopped.
> 
> But the PC politicians see nothing wrong with it


 I see a lot wrong with it myself.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I see a lot wrong with it myself.


Me too. It's a cult of anti-American, Murderous, P.O.S...

There's tons of them here in Philly. They all walk around with the most miserable looks on there faces. Super rude, mean, and confrontational. They have a total disregard for our country. They should have turned that whole entire region into a smoking hole and then built it back up. Just like Japan.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Keep in mind they may throw you into the pre-apprentice program (if they have one in your local) which makes you cheap labour for a year or so while they decide if you would make a good candidate for apprenticeship.

And they can fire you at any time without having much of a reason while in the Pre-apprenticeship mode..


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

the next test will probably be given next year, however a couple of things to keep in mind...............
the local is still in the process of interviewing and hiring applicants from the testing pool from a year and a half ago. As of right now they will be bringing in classes as needed. There is a requirement to hire 250 apprentices every year or 6 months (i forget) to comply with state labor and contract guidelines.

Also, there is currently a 59 week wait for a job ticket for "A" rated journeymen....the employment situation isn't looking too good right now but thats a totally different subject. Construction as a whole is not doing too well

good luck though
i am not trying to discourage you im just stating the facts!


----------

